# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  زبان Lazarus Ide يا (Free Pascal)

## سعید صابری

سلام
دوستان كسي در مورد اين زبان اطلاعاتي يا منبع فارسي داره در اختيار ما بذاره ممنون ميشم

----------


## abazzi

> سلام
> دوستان کسی در مورد این زبان اطلاعاتی یا منبع فارسی داره در اختیار ما بذاره ممنون میشم


یه پروژه هست که به شما توانای برنامه نویسی با پاسکال رو تو ویندوز و لینوکس میده
منبع فارسیمن ندیدمولی اطلاعات کاملی تو راهنمای برنامه هست

----------


## champion

کد نویسی این پلتفرم شبیه دلفی هست و فقط کافیه پاسکال رو بلد باشید در مورد راهنما متاسفانه راهنمای فارسی نداره ولی تو سایتش اطلاعات کافی رو میتونید پیدا کنید. به نظر من بزرگترین اشکالش هم همینه که شما مجبورین از راهنمای انلاینش استفاده کنید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> بزرگترین اشکالش هم همینه که شما مجبورین از راهنمای انلاینش استفاده کنید


توجه داشته باشید که Lazarus راهنمای آفلاین هم داره.

----------


## champion

دوست عزیز راهنمای افلاین داره ولی کافی نیست شاید بهتر بود مینوشتم بزرگترین مشکل این پلتفرم نسخه آزمایشی بودن و وجود باگ های فراوان و کامل نبودن کامپوننتهای استاندارد و نبود کامپوننتهای معروف هست .

----------

